# 8 Indian Fantails need homes



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have 8 Indian Fantails I would like to find homes for. 3 pair and a few babies. You would have to pick them up. There nice birds but I would say not to let them breed.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/557724167UFnexg


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Might be interested in a pair,how far are you from sterling heights??


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

Have You Gotten The Indians A Home? Would Love To See Pics? Ty Will Is The Name. Probably To Late


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

*Fantails*

I would love to buy the fantails. Let me know how to reach you so we can get the costs and payments maid. Will Kunde12-914-1640


----------

